# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Hộp số không độ rơ.

## Nam CNC

Trong quá trình chế tạo máy chính xác (CNC), có thể nhiều lần nghe nhắc đến hộp số không độ rơ để giảm tốc.. cho trục A chẵng hạn.
Nhân tiện phải vệ sinh cái hộp số, chụp vài cái ảnh để giới thiệu kết cấu của nó:

Hôm nay hứa với anh em là sẽ viết bài để cho diễn đàn sinh động, lục lọi ra cũng được mớ để viết thôi thì em bắt đầu cái thứ mà em biết nhiều nhất.
-------- *Hộp số harmonic* 
           --- Tên gọi gốc của nó là Strain Wave Gearing, do hãng harmonic làm và độc quyền sản xuất, do đó anh em ( cả thế giới luôn thì phải ) gọi ngắn gọn thôi là hộp só harmonic, loại hộp số này không có độ rơ, tỉ số truyền trải dài từ 1:30,50,80,100,120,160...( ngoài lề, hãng harmonic vẫn có sản xuất hộp số hành tinh nhé )
           ---Em thích viết bài bằng hình ảnh nên post hình cho anh em biết luôn.
           ---1. Nguyên lý hoạt động.

           ---2. trong đó bộ phận chính của nó gồm có 3 món chính , nhìn hình sẽ hiểu.

           do số răng của 2 bộ bánh răng trong và ngoài ăn khớp với nhau là khác nhau nên khi chiếc đĩa bên trong chuyển động thì hộp số đó sẽ có số vòng quay theo sự chênh lệch số răng đó trên tổng số răng của bánh răng ngoài cùng.

         Do diễn đàn chỉ cho post tối đa 3 hình nên em dừng ở đây và sẽ viết tiếp bên dưới giới thiệu hộp số thực tế trong bộ sưu tập của em.

----------

CBNN, CKD, Gamo, hoang.nvn, hungdn, Khoa C3, Khongnickname, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Hồi sáng em cũng mở cái này ra xem, cứ tưởng phức tạp lắm hóa ra đơn giản đến khó tin.

----------


## Nam CNC

----- Phần tiếp theo em giới thiệu hình ảnh thực của em, đầu tiên em rã nó ra banh ta lông , và lấy 3 món chính chup hình, kế bên có món phụ là bạc đạn con lăn của hộp số luôn.

-----sau đó em ráp lại từ từ


-----Cuối cùng lắp nắp bảo vệ, lắp vào 1 khối gang êke, ra cái dáng trục thứ 4 liền.


Trục thứ 4 này chưa hoàn chỉnh, em sẽ gia công và lắp thêm cái mâm cặp 3 chấu 80mm nữa là ok.

----------

CBNN, CKD, Khongnickname, Lenamhai, NhanSoctrang

----------


## CKD

Tiện có tháo khám phá hộp số Kamo seiko nên chộp lại vài cái ảnh. Ở đây đang nói harmonic nhưng kệ.. để chung.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

tháo ra ráp lại nhớ làm cho đúng cho ngon , còn không phải tinh chỉnh con tán phía đầu lại để quay nhẹ nhất mà không có độ rơ. Nó còn 1 tầng nữa ngay cốt , phía dưới mặt bích nữa , cái này chỉ là tầng thứ 2 thôi.... mà nè đứng có tháo , tháo ra ráp lại chua cay lắm, nó không đơn giản như mấy cái harmonic hột xoài đâu.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Dạ em rỏ rồi đại ca.

----------


## CKD

Cấu tạo & cách vận hành hộp số Kamo Seiko hạng nặng

----------

anhcos, conga, tcm

----------


## CKD

Cấu tạo & cách vận hành hộp số Harmonic

----------


## CKD

Anh em mê chế có thể theo kết cấu này.. phụ kiện hoàn toàn có sẵn

----------

anhcos, inhainha, KDD, nhatson, ppgas, tcm

----------


## inhainha

> Anh em mê chế có thể theo kết cấu này.. phụ kiện hoàn toàn có sẵn


Loại này truyền động không mượt lắm

----------


## CKD

Về lý thyết thì chỉ có giảm tốc ma sát là êm và đúng tuyến tính về lý thuyết. Trong đó belt có thể được xem là một dạng truyền ma sát dù là đai răng.
Còn nếu là là gear thì kiểu gì cũng không tuyến tính về vận tốc (cái này thuần về lý thuyết). Khi đưa vào sử dụng thì phải chọn lựa kỹ càng để dung sai dao động trong mức chấp nhận được.
Với harmonic hoặc kamo seiko (một dạng truyền động sóng) thì chưa nghiên cứu kỹ nên không dám phán. Nhưng sét trên phương diện lý thuyết thì nó vẫn thuộc ăn khớp răng. Do đó biểu đồ vận tốc khi truyền là một hàm dao động. Khi đó biên độ dao động lớn hay nhỏ, và nhỏ đến mức nào thì tùy thuộc vào phương pháp cũng như modun răng.

----------


## inhainha

> Về lý thyết thì chỉ có giảm tốc ma sát là êm và đúng tuyến tính về lý thuyết. Trong đó belt có thể được xem là một dạng truyền ma sát dù là đai răng.
> Còn nếu là là gear thì kiểu gì cũng không tuyến tính về vận tốc (cái này thuần về lý thuyết). Khi đưa vào sử dụng thì phải chọn lựa kỹ càng để dung sai dao động trong mức chấp nhận được.
> Với harmonic hoặc kamo seiko (một dạng truyền động sóng) thì chưa nghiên cứu kỹ nên không dám phán. Nhưng sét trên phương diện lý thuyết thì nó vẫn thuộc ăn khớp răng. Do đó biểu đồ vận tốc khi truyền là một hàm dao động. Khi đó biên độ dao động lớn hay nhỏ, và nhỏ đến mức nào thì tùy thuộc vào phương pháp cũng như modun răng.


Chắc bác quên kiến thức môn nguyên lý máy hoặc cơ học máy năm xưa. Ăn khớp bánh răng thì tỉ số truyền lúc nào cũng cố định khi mà hệ số trùng khớp (thể hiện mức độ số răng ăn khớp đồng thời) lớn hơn 1, khi cái hệ số này nhỏ hơn 1 sẽ có lúc 2 bánh răng bị hở, nên tôc độ biến đổi. Đó là với bánh răng loại tròn, chứ với loại hình ovan thì rõ ràng tỉ số truyền thay đổi liên tục trong 1 vòng quay rồi.

----------


## ppgas

Nhà cũng có Kamoseiko nhưng không dám tháo, có khi rảnh cũng lôi ra vọc xem sao.

Ckd, cái trên size bao nhiêu? Nhìn đoán khoảng 100?

----------


## Nam CNC

anh ba gác , trên cái hộp số đã để kích thước cho anh rồi 100SH  là đường kính 100 , còn mã BR ... SH là kiểu hộ số và cấu tạo trục thôi , cái này anh tìm hiểu tài liệu hãng sẽ hiểu.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi chút về các loại hộp sô với ạ. Tạm thời em mới biết có mấy loại dư lày :

1. Hộp số trục vít chi đó, đầu ra vuông góc với đầu vào, đại khái là trông bên ngoài nó dư lày:



Loại này tỷ lệ truyền lớn, mô men truyền cũng lớn thì phải ạ ( mở ra em thấy bánh răng ăn khớp nhau ) Nhưng hình như nếu vì một lý do gì đấy mà cái đầu ra bị quay chẳng hạn thì làm hỏng hộp số có phải không ạ ?

2. Loại đầu thẳng theo chiều đầu vào, đại khái trông dư lày :



Cái này em tháo ra thấy loằng ngoằng cả mớ bánh răng, vậy mô ment chắc cũng ổn nhưng hình như loại này nếu cái đầu ra mà bị quay thì đầu vào quay theo tít thò lò, nó không làm hỏng hộp số có phải không ạ ?

3- Loại bánh răng hành tinh, đại khái chắc là trông ngoài nó dư lày:



Cả nhà cho em hỏi cái này với các loại hộp số harmonic có khác nhau không ạ ? em đọc thấy bảo nó là một loại đặc biệt của bánh răng hành tinh. Em xem mãi mấy cái video các bác up lên mà vẫn mơ hồ lắm ạ. Mô men có bị mất khi giảm tốc không ạ ? ý em là như hộp số trục vít đầu tiên, nếu giảm tốc đi 10 lần thì đầu ra quay khoẻ hơn cũng khoảng gần gần chừng ấy, còn cái này nếu giảm tốc đi 10 lần thì đầu ra có khoẻ hơn 10 lần không ạ ? Em xem khá nhiều lần video rồi mà chả hiểu mấy.

Cái cuối cùng em muốn hỏi là cái này :



Giả vờ em tháo cái mô tơ ra, rồi gắn tay quay vào cái vành đầu ra rồi em quay thì cái đầu vào nó có quay được không hay là nó kẹt lại ạ ? Giống như hộp số tăng tốc ý ạ. 

Thanks cả nhà  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

4/ Trả lời bác cái cuối cùng cấu tạo nó dư lày:



Cũng là truyền động bánh răng thôi bác ạ.

Do bọn JP nó làm chính xác và cấu tạo bánh nhỏ khớp bánh lớn với tỉ số truyền cao nên trên 1 đoạn đường ngắn thì độ rơ khá nhỏ.

Tháo motor ra và gắn tay quay vào vành như bác muốn thì nó quay được, sẽ trở thành hộp số tăng tốc...

Nhưng lúc đó moment đầu ra giảm theo tỉ số truyền và tốc độ bánh răng nhỏ cao quá sẽ vượt giới hạn bền mỏi liệt, và mài mòn cao ... gây hỏng hộp số


3/Trả lời bác tiếp cái số 3:

Cũng là truyền động bánh răng nhưng truyền qua 3 bánh nhỏ bên trong cùng mặp phẳng, khớp với vòng răng ở ngoài.

Kiểu này có độ rơ ít và tỉ số truyền không cao lắm. Nếu muốn cao thì phải ghép tầng, lúc đó độ rơ lại tăng.

Khác với harmonic, harmonic không rơ vì đại khái nó cấu tạo kiểu vàng răng sóng khử được độ dịch chỉnh của bánh răng, lúc nào vành trong cũng tiếp xúc vòng ngoài nhưng thực sự nó truyền không liên tục...

2/Kiểu này truyền bánh răng với bánh răng, có độ rơ lớn,  tỉ số truyền không cao vì giới hạn thể tích,  muốn có tỉ số truền cao thì phải lắp nhiều tầng, do vậy độ dày hộp số tăng, độ rơ càng cao

1/ Kiểu này là hộp số Worm cho tỉ số truền lớn và moment cao, có độ rơ, nhưng cỏ thể chỉnh trục vít ép sát bánh răng để giảm thiểu...
Trong quá trình chạy, độ rơ tăng do trục vít mòn... lại chỉnh trục vít ép sát vào...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## elenercom

@Tuấn: Cái loại số 3 không phải là bánh răng hành tinh đâu bác. Cái đó là loại Cycloidal 1 cấp

----------

anhcos, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Tuấn có hỏi thì cũng hỏi từ từ chứ 1 phát ăn 4 có mà chết.

1 , cấu trúc bánh răng trục vis , có 2 hệ dẫn động khác nhau và nó bẻ góc 90 độ nên khả năng kháng xoay của nó rất tốt nhất trong 4 loại anh hỏi , cùng 1 tỉ số truyền em nghĩ khả năng khác xoay sẽ khác nhau khi biên dạng ăn khớp trục vis và bánh có góc độ gia công khác nhau , ví dụ ren thăng , ren thang , ren tam giác vậy đó. Giả sử nếu cái trục ra bị xoay thì hộp số có phá hủy không thì nếu cái lực đó không vượt quá lực phá hủy thì nó lấy gì hỏng, em có kiểm tra 1 số hộp số kiểu này , mình xoay nó nó vẫn trả ngược lại cho trục sơ cấp đó cũng không đến nỗi cứng ngắt không xoay trả được , chỉ hơi nặng tay hơn các kiểu khác.

2 , cái hộp kiểu này là kiểu truyền động bánh răng nhiều cấp , nếu nó xoay được , xoay trả được thì chẳng có gì phải hỏng.

3 , hành tinh.

     chơi cái video cho nó máu , em lấy ví dụ hộp số hành tinh của hãng harmonic mã HPG thần thánh mà em hay bán cho các bác biết rõ luôn 




tất cả các hộp số mắc tiền hay không hơn nhau cái khoản chính xác và êm ái thôi ạ nó cũng giống như visme C7 chắc nữa giá C3 là cùng.

----------

cnclaivung, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Hộp giảm tốc bánh vít trục vít tùy theo thiết kế mà có thể tự hãm hay không tự hãm. Nếu tự hãm mà quay đầu ra được thì chắc chắn là hư ngay. Cái trục vít chuẩn nhất là ren to bên ngoài rồi nhỏ dần đến chính giữa nên khó chế tạo, nên người ta thường làm loại trục vít cùng một đường kính.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Thanks cụ Nam

Ui cái vòng bi kiểu này thì khoẻ lắm đây ạ. 
Em còn nghe nói có hộp số chạy 2 bạc đạn con lăn thì vòng thứ 2 nó lắp ở đâu ạ ?

----------

